# Wart Destruction



## JSTEPHENS (Feb 18, 2014)

Is there a drug code for the injection of Candida into warts? 
We bill 17110 for Candida (yeast injections into warts for < 15
or 17110 15 or more. 
Does anyone bill Injection codes 11900 or 11901 instead of the destruction codes 17110 and 17111?


----------



## JesseL (Mar 5, 2014)

JSTEPHENS said:


> Is there a drug code for the injection of Candida into warts?
> We bill 17110 for Candida (yeast injections into warts for < 15
> or 17110 15 or more.
> Does anyone bill Injection codes 11900 or 11901 instead of the destruction codes 17110 and 17111?



I would think the injection is included in 17110 since it's kinda chemical destruction.


----------

